# Hitch Deer Hanger



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

I like the way this one comes to the ground

http://www.gamehangers.com/products.php?elk-deer-hanger&cPath=1&osCsid=9062b8qocdl7gps5ld2si5q3n3


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

This is the only picture I have. It works great, but I wish I had made it taller. It breaks down into 2 pieces so it fits in the box of the truck. It also does not need the leg to the ground.


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

if it holds i dont need the leg. do you have a winch on there? I like it. what is it 2" sq tube?


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Yes it is made from 2" square 3/16 wall. Where it breaks apart (about mid way up the vertical, I have a round pipe joint that slides apart but also rotates 360 degrees. The boat winch is mounted just above the joint.

Let me look on my other computer to see if I have any other pics.


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

1 more


----------



## Race59 (Dec 7, 2008)

Great idea!!!

Looks very handy.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

*My buddy*

Made me one as a gift. It works great. Leg to the ground is not really needed for whitetail. 
I think with winch and all he had less than $50 in the build.


----------



## amcardon (Mar 17, 2009)

That looks great! Any chance of getting the rough dimensions/parts list so us dumb folk can try their hand at one? 

And by dumb folk I mean people like me who can't look at the picture and know what they'd need to do from there ;-)


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

amcardon said:


> That looks great! Any chance of getting the rough dimensions/parts list so us dumb folk can try their hand at one?
> 
> And by dumb folk I mean people like me who can't look at the picture and know what they'd need to do from there ;-)


Thanks, I am 250 miles away from the hoist right now. I will see if I can get my buddy to measure it up.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a pic of our South Tx version, made of 1/8th" wall 2" square tubing. It swivels to help in loading an animal, and comes out of the receiver and then turns 45 degrees to the right so you can have access to stuff in the truck bed. It also has enough length, that you can lower the tailgate easily.
If anyone wants more pics or dimensions, send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'll send them along--click on the pic to enlarge it.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

I love this idea. I hadn't ever seen one. I'm gonna have to have one for this season.:darkbeer:


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Wookie, how tall is it, can you pm or post the dimensions, excellent idea. may the force be with you this fall


----------



## skwiggsgonewild (Jul 17, 2009)

jace said:


> Wookie, how tall is it, can you pm or post the dimensions, excellent idea. may the force be with you this fall


Wookies are typically about 8 ft. tall. :teeth:


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

what about 1 1/2 inch tubing 3/16wall? think that would hold?


----------



## blue heeler (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL, yea that will hold. Just have to worry about the truck frame and your back while putting it together. IMO 3/16 wall is overkill, but if your like me and that`s whats available cheap,yes, it will be stout enough.:tongue:

BH


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

my frame and back? I dont understand. Its going start start out with a 2" in the hitch then go to 1.5"


----------



## blue heeler (Apr 25, 2008)

Until I went back and read you post again:darkbeer::darkbeer:I was under the impression you were going to build it from 2x3/16 tube, which is what mine is made from, and it is heavy as all get out. The 1-1/2x3/16 should still work for you if the braces are installed in correct places. If you were closer to S.Louisiana,be glad to give you a hand building one.PM me your e-mail address and Ill try to send pics of the one I built, may give you more ideas and help.

BH


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Sorry no pic*

Mine is like Wookies without the corner braces, however I have the dropdown leg to take the load off the hitch.

Dimensions...the 2 vertical pieces are 4 ft long and the 2 horizontal pieces are 2 ft. I have a 1ft coupling attached to the lower vertical and my winch is attached to the top just above the joint. I like the long horizontal parts because they allow me to use the tailgate as a work platform. In the dark I can put a Coleman lantern on the 'gate and put coolers there as well.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

wookie said:


> 1 more


Is it me, or does that deer still have the guts in it? 

...getting back on topic, you can buy these things for $99 at sportsmans guide. http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/xop-deluxeswivel-lift.aspx?a=469312 just an FYI.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

wookie said:


> This is the only picture I have. It works great, but I wish I had made it taller. It breaks down into 2 pieces so it fits in the box of the truck. It also does not need the leg to the ground.


I hunted with some guys in North Dakota that had the same thing it worked great.


----------



## amcardon (Mar 17, 2009)

RugerRedhawk said:


> *Is it me, or does that deer still have the guts in it?*
> 
> ...getting back on topic, you can buy these things for $99 at sportsmans guide. http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/xop-deluxeswivel-lift.aspx?a=469312 just an FYI.


You bone it out you don't have to worry about the guts!


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

amcardon said:


> You bone it out you don't have to worry about the guts!


I guess... unless you want to get the tenderloins out.


----------



## Derek Edge (Nov 4, 2006)

FYI, you don't have to gut a deer to get the tenderloins out. I never gut a deer, just leave everything in the rib cage and dispose of it as is.


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

RugerRedhawk said:


> ...getting back on topic, you can buy these things for $99 at sportsmans guide. http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/xop-deluxeswivel-lift.aspx?a=469312 just an FYI.


I'm going to try to make this for free. I don't have $1 right now much less the accompanying 98 needed to get one.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Love the idea but I have a carcass carrier on the back of my truck so the deer doesn't see the bed of the truck and seeing how my gambrel is in my shed I don't need that part either  I wanna make one though! 
Hmmm I probably need something like this for my trip to NE hunting pronghorns. I think I'll make one anyways epsi:


----------



## shakyhudew (Aug 6, 2009)

wookie said:


> This is the only picture I have. It works great, but I wish I had made it taller. It breaks down into 2 pieces so it fits in the box of the truck. It also does not need the leg to the ground.


I saw pictures of these and would love to make one....if i had the materials layin around


----------



## bn2hunt (Dec 31, 2007)

dustoffer said:


> Here's a pic of our South Tx version, made of 1/8th" wall 2" square tubing. It swivels to help in loading an animal, and comes out of the receiver and then turns 45 degrees to the right so you can have access to stuff in the truck bed. It also has enough length, that you can lower the tailgate easily.
> If anyone wants more pics or dimensions, send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'll send them along--click on the pic to enlarge it.


Got the emails thanks, I'll start pricing one out here in a little bit.

Thanks


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Derek Edge said:


> FYI, you don't have to gut a deer to get the tenderloins out. I never gut a deer, just leave everything in the rib cage and dispose of it as is.


I have no idea how you could possibly cut the tenderloins out without getting into the guts. The backstraps sure, but not the loins.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

There's a thread about field dressing elk that doesn't require gutting the animal. I think the OP went through ribs to get the tenderloins out. I think it's on the "discussions" or "bowhunters" forum.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

RugerRedhawk said:


> I have no idea how you could possibly cut the tenderloins out without getting into the guts. The backstraps sure, but not the loins.


Here you go Ruger
http://home.att.net/~sajackson/guttless1.html


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

heres one i made in action lifting a canadian moose


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

RugerRedhawk said:


> Is it me, or does that deer still have the guts in it?


Yes, that deer still has the "guts" in it.



RugerRedhawk said:


> I guess... unless you want to get the tenderloins out.


We debone all of our deer without gutting. And, yes, we get the tenderloins out.



RugerRedhawk said:


> I have no idea how you could possibly cut the tenderloins out without getting into the guts. The backstraps sure, but not the loins.


When the deer is hanging head down, the "guts all fall forward. You make 2 small incisions near the pelvis, reach in and pull the tenderloins out.

You should try it sometime. Expand your horizons a little.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

I made one out of heavy 2" square tubing - sturdy enough to hoist an elk


----------



## willie35 (Dec 31, 2008)

BreakingTheBend said:


> if it holds i dont need the leg. do you have a winch on there? I like it. what is it 2" sq tube?


if you plan on using this on a 4wheeler or other light vehicle you would need a leg to achieve maximum lift height. The suspension would take away from your total height..


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Leg is needed*

If you have the lift pulley more than 12" behind the bumper you increase the "tongue weight" on the reciever tremendously. I have seen one like mine (48" to the pulley) lift a 200# deer and bend the reciever mount on the truck.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

i would get one of both
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42950
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=94771

then just build the rest.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Damn, that moose had some guts!


----------

